# P0067



## KJB2011cc (Nov 14, 2019)

Hi!
My engine light came on today, and the code reader said P0067— air assisted injector control circuit high. I can’t find any info on this relating to the Cruze. Does anyone have any info on it? Causes? Location? Part number?

2011 Cruze, 1.4 litre, 240000km


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

KJB2011cc said:


> Hi!
> My engine light came on today, and the code reader said P0067— air assisted injector control circuit high. I can’t find any info on this relating to the Cruze. Does anyone have any info on it? Causes? Location? Part number?
> 
> 2011 Cruze, 1.4 litre, 240000km


Welcome Back!

Causes for this code may include:

Broken or damaged wiring harness
Vacuum leak within injector or in hoses/clamps
Fuse/relay defective
Air Assisted Fuel Injector defective
ECM issue
Pin/connector problem. (e.g. corrosion, overheating, etc.)
Read more at: P0067 Air Assisted Injector Control Circuit High

I think the Korean Built Cruzes has a different meaning - something about overheating, but I am not positive.


----------



## KJB2011cc (Nov 14, 2019)

Thank you for the info.

I can’t find any info or parts called air assist injector or solenoid specifically related to the Cruze I’m wondering if it is temperature/overheating related. The radiator fan was on high (I am assuming high with how loud it was) after the engine light came on. The temperature gauge was normal.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Air assisted injector?


----------

